# Adobe Lightroom 5.2 Available



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 18, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14380"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14380">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Adobe releases Lightroom 5.2

</strong>Lightroom 5.2 is now available as a final release on Adobe.com and through the update mechanism in Lightroom 5.  The goal of this release is to provide additional camera raw support, lens profile support and address bugs that were introduced in previous releases of Lightroom.<strong>

</strong></p>
<p><strong>Lightroom 5.2: <a title="Windows" href="http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5648">Windows</a> | <a title="Mac" href="http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5647">Mac</a> | Buy: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/983326-REG/adobe_65215298_photoshop_lightroom_5_software.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/s/?_encoding=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&field-keywords=lightroom%205&linkCode=ur2&tag=canorumo-20&url=search-alias%3Daps" target="_blank">Amazon</a></strong></p>
<p><b>New Features in Lightroom 5.2</b></p>
<ul>
<li>A Smoothness adjustment slider has been added to the Detail Panel under Color Noise Reduction. This helps to reduce low-frequency color mottling artifacts</li>
<li>Refinements to the Spot Healing Tool:
<ul>
<li>New Feather control</li>
<li>Auto find source method now works better for images with textured areas like rocks, bark, and foliage</li>
<li>Auto find source method now prefers source areas within the crop rectangle</li>
</ul>
</li>
<li>Auto Exposure has been improved to be more consistent across images and across different image sizes.</li>
<li>Smart Preview size has been updated to 2560 pixels on the long edge.</li>
<li>Refinements to the Local Adjustment Brush:
<ul>
<li>Right Click (PC) / Control-click (Mac) on a brush adjustment pin to bring up a context menu to duplicate or delete</li>
<li>Control+Alt+Drag (PC) / Command+Option+Drag (Mac) on a brush adjustment pin to clone (duplicate) that adjustment</li>
</ul>
</li>
</ul>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><b>Newly added support for Tethered Capture in Lightroom 5.2</b></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EOS 6D<b></b></li>
<li>Canon EOS Rebel T5i / EOS 700D / EOS Kiss X7i</li>
<li>Canon EOS Rebel SL1 / EOS 100D / EOS Kiss X7</li>
</ul>
<p><b>New Camera Support in Lightroom 5.2</b></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EOS 70D</li>
<li>Canon PowerShot G16</li>
<li>Canon PowerShot S120*</li>
</ul>
<p><b>Bugs Corrected in Lightroom 5.2</b></p>
<ul>
<li>Output Sharpening and Noise Reduction were not applied to exported images that were resized to less than 1/3 of the original image size.</li>
<li>Slideshow Exporting process fails for time-lapse sequences.</li>
<li>Unable to export a Book.  This only occurred after a customer deleted a background photo.</li>
<li>Catalog containing images processed with PV2003 were adding a post-crop vignette when catalog upgraded to Lightroom 5.</li>
<li>JPEG decoding produced a red colorcast.</li>
<li>Unable to scroll through photos when in Full screen mode.  This only occurs when more than 1 photo is selected.</li>
<li>“Store presets with this catalog” preference is not preserved when upgrading catalog from previous versions of Lightroom.</li>
<li>Crash when scrubbing Size slider with existing spot selected.</li>
<li>Landscape crop not maintained on portrait oriented photos</li>
<li>Pressing the Reset button while holding the Shift key results in an internal error.</li>
<li>Crash when attempting to move brush spots.</li>
<li>Gray area is shown when zooming in/out after cropping image.</li>
<li>A row of vertical artifacts appears along bottom edge of photo when applying Grain.</li>
<li>Defringe Color Sampler is inaccurate on photos that have Upright applied.</li>
<li>All of the images on a Compact Flash card did not appear in the Import Dialogue.</li>
<li>Metadata panel displayed incorrect information after modifying published photo. Please note that this only occurred when metadata was changed after the photo was published.</li>
<li>Soundtrack does not fade at the end of a slideshow.</li>
<li>The Esc key did not exit the slideshow after right clicking screen with mouse during slideshow playing.</li>
<li>Import dialog remained blank for folders that contain PNG files with XMP sidecars.</li>
</ul>
<p><b>Download Links:</b></p>
<p><strong>Lightroom 5.2: <a title="Windows" href="http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5648">Windows</a> | <a title="Mac" href="http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5647">Mac</a> | Buy: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/983326-REG/adobe_65215298_photoshop_lightroom_5_software.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/s/?_encoding=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&field-keywords=lightroom%205&linkCode=ur2&tag=canorumo-20&url=search-alias%3Daps" target="_blank">Amazon</a></strong></p>
```


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 18, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> A Smoothness adjustment slider has been added to the Detail Panel under Color Noise Reduction.



... which proves why shooting camera raw and doing denoising in post is a good idea, you never know what new algorithm will be developed in the years to come.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 18, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > A Smoothness adjustment slider has been added to the Detail Panel under Color Noise Reduction.
> ...


+1 ... this is something I recently noticed. Also, the denoise sliders 5.2 seem to work much better than 5.0 (I just tried it on a few old images, that too JPEGs, and it works great ... imagine what I could do, if I had only shot in RAW)


----------



## Famateur (Sep 18, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance (I've only used Lightroom for a few weeks), but I have questions about the udpate process from 5.0 to 5.2:

1. Is it free? I would assume yes, but I don't have CC, and I don't want to go through the hassle of updating only to find that I need a new product key.

2. When I click the link in the update prompt in Lightroom, it takes me to the Adobe download page, and it downloads a complete, standalone version (890MB!). Not just update files? Is this normal for Lightroom updates?

3. I went ahead and downloaded that "update" and began the install process, but so far, it seems like it's completely unaware that I have Lightroom 5.0 already installed. Should I choose a new install destination folder, or point it to the folder of the existing program?

4. I have a couple of plug-ins (e.g. LR/Enfuse). Will I have to reinstall them and/or re-enter settings for them?

I'm new enough to Lightroom that I haven't gone through all the backing-up procedures, et cetera, and I don't want to screw-up this update and lose a lot of work I've done. If those who know the update process well could offer guidance, I'd much appreciate it!

Would have preferred to have Lightroom just take care of the update process internally (like my browser, operating system and security software do)...


----------



## Famateur (Sep 18, 2013)

Never mind. I went ahead and backed-up my catalog to another location and attempted the 5.2 installation. 

I went with the assumptions that I should point it to the existing Lightroom directory, it would retain my serial number and settings and that as an "update" and not an "upgrade", it would be free of charge.

The update/installation process produced eight "Error 1310" messages where it couldn't write to a directory, but the [Retry] button seemed to work each time, so hopefully all is well. Opening Lightroom, it now says Version 5.2 in the splash screen, and my custom identity plate is still there. Looking good so far...

All in all, it was pretty painless but not convenient to have to essentially download and reinstall the entire program. The irritating part was just not knowing if my assumptions were correct and wondering if it would nuke everything from the old installation (I tend to have bad luck in making things worse when trying to update/improve something that already works fine).

Oh well -- now that I'm done, I can forget about the inconvenient update process and go back to learning/enjoying Lightroom. I love this program!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 19, 2013)

Famateur said:


> All in all, it was pretty painless but not convenient to have to essentially download and reinstall the entire program.


True, I too find it a tiny bit annoying to download the entire program just to update it ... but in the end it is worth the little inconvenience ... all is well that ends well.
Cheers


----------



## Frodo (Sep 21, 2013)

I was disappointed with the additional features from 4.X to 5, and then to 5.2. But I did upgrade. The improvement in the autotone function has made the upgrade worthwhile. I often process a large number of images and an autotone function is a way to get a quick overview of the images. Previously autotone was quite unreliable, getting sufficiently close in only about 10% of my images. Now it is good enough for over 90%. Of course, final images need more work, but this has made a big difference for me.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 22, 2013)

Frodo said:


> The improvement in the autotone function has made the upgrade worthwhile.



Autotone is tuned in every minor, beta or rc release, and I consider the pv2012 autotone still semi-broken in comparison to the pv2010 version - that's because autotone tries to be smart, but at least for what I shoot the results are horrible - too much contrast and no highlight recovery which is extremely important for Canon raw.


----------

